# VOIP > Resources >  Dial Plan Generator & Manager για Sipura

## mbjp

Επειδη ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα, βρηκα αυτη τη σελιδα (ισως να εχει ξαναμπει βεβαια)

http://www.taet.com.au/dp.nsf/SPADialPlan?OpenForm

και 2 links γενικα για το dialplan:

http://faq.sipbroker.com/tiki-index.php ... al%20plans

http://www.netphonedirectory.com/pap2_dialplan2.htm


edit: Dial Plan Manager utility

http://www.noetictools.com/files/Sipura ... _1.0.0.msi

----------


## lambrosk

Αψογος  ::  θεός... και μόλις είδα τον τίτλο είπα ότι έκατσες και τον έγραψες μόνος σου...

----------


## mbjp

να και ενα προγραμματακι  :: 

http://www.noetictools.com/files/Sipura ... _1.0.0.msi

----------


## Somnius

Αν και παλιό thread , 

thanx!

edited : 1ο link δεν βλέπω
αρχειάκι μπααα

edit 2 : Πάρτε νέα links του προγράμματος

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/T ... ager.shtml
http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/down ... adialplan/
http://mirror.optus.net/sourceforge/s/s ... adialplan/
http://junkyard.dreve.nl/Linksys/SPA300 ... n-manager/

Είδες τι γίνεται άμα το google σου δώσει αποτελέσματα για ένα msi αρχείο? Σπάνιο που τα κατάφερε !  :: 

edit 3 : Επίσης αν δεν έχει κάποιος Windows Installer για τα MSI files εδώ 
http://download.microsoft.com/download/ ... v2-x86.exe

edit 4 : Βρήκα και Generator αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει
http://supremeit.com/voip/dialplan.php

----------

